# Trim-Tex Design & Training Centers



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Fellow Drywall Professional’s,

I wanted to extend an invitation to all Drywall Talk members to attend our *Tuition FREE* 2-Day Trim-Tex Training Course held at our International Headquarters located in Lincolnwood, Illinois. The “hands-on” curriculum is highly rated amongst your fellow colleagues. Our classes go beyond a basic 4x8 sheet of drywall and instead use the material to create everything from wall accents to ceiling effects to wainscoting, tray ceilings and much more. After the successful completion with the 2-Day class, attendees are featured as “Certified Trim-Tex Factory Trained Bead Technicians.”

If you are interested in signing up for our *Tuition FREE* 2 day course follow the below link to fill out the application and be sure to use the pull down menu which lists our current available dates open for training http://www.drywallart.com/get-involved_trainingform.php (online application)

*Registration:* Includes a *Tuition FREE* 2-Day intensive training workshop on Trim-Tex Bead Basics & Drywall Art installation. At the completion of the 2-Day course you will receive your “Certified Trim-Tex Factory Trained Bead Technicians” Diploma.

*Travel and Lodging:* Attendees are solely responsible for all of their travel, lodging, and dinner expenses. (Trim-Tex will provide a Continental Breakfast and Lunch on both Day 1 & Day 2 of training). Trim-Tex is located approximately 20 minutes from O'Hare Airport. Please contact Karyn for a list of local area hotels.

And for your West Coasters, we have a Design &Training Center located at our Orange, CA Distribution Center. Email Karyn Newman to schedule a class at: [email protected] 


*I’m looking forward to meeting everyone in 2012!*
*Joe*


*Below is a list of some of our recent graduates:*
John L. Green Bay, WI 
Greg L. Green Bay, WI 
Carlos H. Ingelside,IL 
Roberto Y. Ingelside,IL 
Christopher K. Riverdale,MI
Bill R. South Bend,IN 
Matt C Berkely,IL
Austreverto R. Chicago,IL 
Gildardo D. Calumet Park,IL 
Aldo B. Elk Grove Village,IL 
Angel H. Rego Park,NY 
Oscar, A. Chicago,IL
Neftali S. Oswego,IL 
Jose D. Alsip,IL 
Jose M Mokena,IL 
Antonio A. Chicago,IL 
John K. Des Plaines,IL 
Wally K. Des Plaines,IL
Casey L. Green Bay,WI 
Tim L. Green Bay,WI 
Brian B. Beecher,IL 
George M. Chicago,IL 
Jeff M. Nashport,OH 
Hector R. Romeoville,IL 
Josh S. Minot, ND
Ty S. Minot, ND 
Freddy L. Fox River Grove,IL 
Louis R. Fox River Grove,IL 
Mike M. Des Plaines,IL 
Shakir V. San Leandro,CA


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I would love to attend one of these training sessions...would you ever consider having one north of the border Joe? Say, Toronto, ON? I'm sure there would be a market for it.

Until that happens I will certainly look to see if I can fit it in to my schedule...and budget of course.

Thanks for the invite Joe!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We have and will continue to do training in Toronto but,

*Road Trip! is more fun*


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Trim-Tex said:


> We have and will continue to do training in Toronto but,
> 
> *Road Trip! is more fun*



Toronto is a road trip for me...5 hours! You need to remember why I'm asking for free stuff...cause taper's are poor!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Trim-Tex said:


> We have and will continue to do training in Toronto but,
> 
> *Road Trip! is more fun*



Then I should clarify my question; Will you have a free training session in Toronto anytime soon?!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got family in Toronto so would make the trip if there was a demo there or transit were organized between TO & Chicago.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Forget Toronto - Come on Trim Tex - what about Vancouver? :boat:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

If anyone from South Central Illinois area is planning on going and would like someone to split the cost with, please PM me. I would love to go.

I am 60 miles from St.Louis MO and 60 miles from Springfield IL. 

I am a smoker and I snore at night.:whistling2:So, I am sure to make somebody a great traveling companion and roommate.:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And if you are a true drywall guy you fart too.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Fellow Drywall Professional’s,
> 
> I wanted to extend an invitation to all Drywall Talk members to attend our *Tuition FREE* 2-Day Trim-Tex Training Course held at our International Headquarters located in Lincolnwood, Illinois. The “hands-on” curriculum is highly rated amongst your fellow colleagues. Our classes go beyond a basic 4x8 sheet of drywall and instead use the material to create everything from wall accents to ceiling effects to wainscoting, tray ceilings and much more. After the successful completion with the 2-Day class, attendees are featured as “Certified Trim-Tex Factory Trained Bead Technicians.”
> 
> ...


 Its pretty amazing what u guys do:thumbupitty UK never even loooks at stuff like that


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

This week we had 4 graduates from 4 different states: Wisconsin, Michigan, S. Carolina and Illinois. next week we have 5 DW tradesman from a California company getting 2days of specialized training on several products and techniques ( their request ) at our Orange Ca. Facility. 


Karyn. [email protected] has 5 more classes scheduled (Chicago) for Feb. March and most classes have 2-3 openings still available.

If you're (DWT member) attending a class post it and maybe other DWT will join in that class.

Thanks for you support,
Joe


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about flying down Joe! But why do I need proof of worker's comp ?


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I'm thinking about flying down Joe! But why do I need proof of worker's comp ?


If u work by yourself I don't tthink you need it. I was scheduled to attend this past Monday but on Saturday I unexpectedly lost my grandfather, it has been a tough week


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotmud said:


> If u work by yourself I don't tthink you need it. I was scheduled to attend this past Monday but on Saturday I unexpectedly lost my grandfather, it has been a tough week


 Sorry man..Take care.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I'm thinking about flying down Joe! But why do I need proof of worker's comp ?


So if a piece of fas-cap cuts your finger you can't sue them for the band-aid..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gotmud said:


> If u work by yourself I don't tthink you need it. I was scheduled to attend this past Monday but on Saturday I unexpectedly lost my grandfather, it has been a tough week


Our condolences from NZ.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Jack, We are all sorry for your loss of your Grandfather. Stay strong and cherish all the good times. 

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I checked and proof of workers comp. is great if you have it but not a deal breaker if you don't. 

Something about the test at the end of day 2 
Stilts on a 2x8 16' up juggling running chain saws while smoking a Cuban cigar
:whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

2/1/12 Enjoyed a successful evening in Bellaire MI at the Michigan Construction Teachers association trade show! Tom Sass was kind enough to join me on his birthday to work a very busy booth. Tom has donated his time in past years to teach high school kids about drywall finishing and getting their 70+ homes they build ready for paint. Very impressive group of educators! We offered our 2 day courses to all of them and many teachers and some students will join us in the summer months.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive always wondered if teaching drywall to high school kids was allowed with insurance and comp issues. Could you expand on this a bit for me. Im curious about volunteer work and insurance issues. If I can teach high school students to help on 70 homes for free Im interested


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Go to www.mcta1.com to learn more 
Most states have Tech. High Schools and colleges 
We talked with 75+ teachers from all over the state and there was 24 venders at the show......I was impressed with their openness to learn new things.


BTW we have a 20 foot booth at the Home builders show in Montreal this week thru Sunday. And all next week big booth at the IBS Show in Orlando FLA. please stop by and visit (International Builders Show)


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

*Subject:* Training Class Attendees

Heres our attendees for next weeks class

*March 19 – 20, 2012*
James H. - Pickerington, OH
Cleveland R. - Pickerington, OH
Rick. - Brookfield, WI
Lou. - Brookfield, WI
Jim B. - Brookfield, WI
David M.– Manchester, NH
Bruce H.– Gurnee, IL


Our last class

*Feb 29 – March 1*
Chad J. - Mexico, Missouri
Harry B. - Mexico, Missouri
Mike B. - Mexico, Missouri
Jon M. - Tinley Park, IL
Collin H. – Tinley Park, IL

We are averaging a class every 2-3 weeks, when are we going to see you here?

Joe


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Montreal*

In montreal ??!! For real , were joe?


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

So far our main Design & Training center for classes of 4-10 students is Lincolnwood,IL 
we also have a smaller training centers 1-4 students in Orange Ca. and in Queensland, Australia @ Wallboard Tools

By the end of 2012 we will have another smaller 1-4 student training center in Vaughan, Ontario @ Wallboard Trim & Tool

Have a fantastic weekend!
Joe


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Trim tex ontario*

Mmmmm.... 2 buck, precision taping and me would be a fun class !!! Someone else?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Mmmmm.... 2 buck, precision taping and me would be a fun class !!! Someone else?


 i don,t know if i would be any fun in your group or not,,but i would,nt mind checking this out .


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We have 2 openings for the February 11-12 training class. As usual this corse is tuition free.

We have 2 finishers and 1 hanger from Red Deer, Alberta and also another finisher from the Midwest enrolled since we have a big architect event at TTex the week after we are keeping class size at 6

Sign up online or e mail [email protected]


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Who is ready to be factory trained? And YES we are coming to Canada

In 2014 we have: 

24 dates available in Chicago 2/month
12 dates in Orange California
6 dates in Gold Coast, AU
Toronto- July 9,10 includes free ticket to race at Mosport July 11,12

Have you seen the new video that Brian & Nick from Precision Taping just finished? Go to YouTube and check out Trim-Tex Channel :yes:


Live the dream in 2014

Joe


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

orange sounds like a great excuse to go back to Disney.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Joe

Pls sigh me up for the toronto july event
nice to see you guys coming to canada 
Trin tex all the time


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

im in with you for montreal


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Who is ready to be factory trained? And YES we are coming to Canada
> 
> In 2014 we have:
> 
> ...


what are the dates in Chicago


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Trim-Tex said:


> Have you seen the new video that Brian & Nick from Precision Taping just finished? Go to YouTube and check out Trim-Tex Channel :yes:
> 
> 
> Live the dream in 2014
> ...


Here's the link for those who haven't seen the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvBywCTrFN8&feature=share&list=UU7o8HW3DLdqrv63xpBCgkqA


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

me and moe are showing up with freeeeee Tacos for promtion of course


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> me and moe are showing up with freeeeee Tacos for promtion of course


That's cool Joe! But...uh..Just let me do all the talking.:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Who is ready to be factory trained? And YES we are coming to Canada
> 
> In 2014 we have:
> 
> ...


 Hey Joe 
What dates you have set for Orange County??? Im fixing to hit Dland early spring . Please excuse if you have dates listed as Im too lazy too find.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Got my flights booked for Cali! Heading there feb 19th. Who else is coming


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Good for you Sask.
We are flying our top trainer Noe out for that advanced class in Orange, Ca. That advanced class has 2 open spots available for experienced drywall finishers only. The focus will be reveal and reveal intersections featured in multiple applications. Soffit/bulkhead, wall art, ceiling details, fireplace surrounds ect.ect. Also he will showcase double and triple layer ceiling designs. And as always some free time to work on a technique of your choice. 

Again 2 spots open for that day......e mail [email protected]. Or [email protected] 

THE ONLY WAY TO REGISTER IS GO ONLINE TO trim-tex.com and click on training on the main page then FILL OUT THE FORM AND HIT SEND. Karyn will then get right back to you and find a class that fits your schedule. 


ICEROCK, We have a 2 day class in Lincolnwood, IL with 5 students Jan. 27-28 WE HAVE 2 OPENINGS FOR THAT CLASS. those 5 come from NY NJ Ohio Wisc IL So join in the fun.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Good for you Sask.
> We are flying our top trainer Noe out for that advanced class in Orange, Ca. That advanced class has 2 open spots available for experienced drywall finishers only. The focus will be reveal and reveal intersections featured in multiple applications. Soffit/bulkhead, wall art, ceiling details, fireplace surrounds ect.ect. Also he will showcase double and triple layer ceiling designs. And as always some free time to work on a technique of your choice.
> 
> Again 2 spots open for that day......e mail [email protected]. Or [email protected]
> ...


I have basketball on the 28th but I will see ya soon . I want to learn more on the fiber optic also. thanks for thinking about me


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We have a 2 day class in Lincolnwood, IL with 5 students Jan. 27-28 WE HAVE 2 OPENINGS FOR THAT CLASS. those 5 come from NY NJ Ohio Wisc IL So join in the fun.[/QUOTE]



January 27-28 class now has one opening available. Who Wants to join in??? We now have Hamilton Ontario, NY, NJ, Ohio, Wisc, IL



:yes:THE WAY TO REGISTER IS GO ONLINE TO trim-tex.com and click on training on the main page then FILL OUT THE FORM AND HIT SEND. Karyn will then get right back to you and find a class that fits your schedule.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We are averaging 3 classes a month in Chicago and there usually a couple open spots for most. Who is next??

 Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> We are averaging 3 classes a month in Chicago and there usually a couple open spots for most. Who is next??
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! your Trim-Tex team rocks! and for any finishers out there...if you dont take the time your missing out:yes: I am going to take my change to Trim-Tex to next level:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Anyone on this forum attending the training course in Toronto, Ontario in July? I tried to pre register but have not heard anything in the way of a confirmation.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Newagestucco said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Pls sigh me up for the toronto july event
> nice to see you guys coming to canada
> Trin tex all the time


Wallboard Trim & Tool has a open spot for you. Please call them ASAP


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Wallboard Trim & Tool 
PH 905.669.6336 | FAX 905.669.9092


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Are there any around mass area


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Sorry no Más. 
It's only a 2 flight to Chicago and we would love to have you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry but all the training in the world is useless if I cant find local places who carry TT. I dont like nocoat but am forced to use it nowadays.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

although its probably filled,what were the dates of Toronto course.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

July 9,10,11 at Wallboard Trim & Tool


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Magic, why don't you like No Coat?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

For tray ceilings and ridges and horizontal off angles i like to snap a line and use Magic Corner. I can cheat alot so the bad framing doesnt look so bad with MC.
With no coat its harder to cheat and make it look as good as MC. Also with magic corner there are no callbacks. At least as long as i have been using it it has never given me issues or callbacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

All three days of Toronto training went great! 

We have 2 training class dates in Chicago for August and we have some openings...who want to join us

Joe


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Magic said:


> For tray ceilings and ridges and horizontal off angles i like to snap a line and use Magic Corner. I can cheat alot so the bad framing doesnt look so bad with MC. With no coat its harder to cheat and make it look as good as MC. Also with magic corner there are no callbacks. At least as long as i have been using it it has never given me issues or callbacks. :thumbsup:


Have you tried the mudset MC? It's awesome. Especially with the manta ray mud head.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Magic said:


> Sorry but all the training in the world is useless if I cant find local places who carry TT. I dont like nocoat but am forced to use it nowadays.


Call our customer service Team and they will recommend your best dealer options 1-800-874-2333

We have over 3,000 dealers world wide

 Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> All three days of Toronto training went great!
> 
> We have 2 training class dates in Chicago for August and we have some openings...who want to join us
> 
> Joe


wish I could spend a week with you and make some cool tools:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Jacky

We are always ready when you are. Please E mail Karyn at [email protected] 

Joe


----------

